# Temp noob.



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/9/16)

Hey guys. Hope yall doing good.

I have a problem.
I bought some ss316 coils and have them in my dripper. It is on a fuchai 213.

I just dont know how to use it. I have it set at 300c and the vape im getting is just not hard enough. I put my preheat at 190 and i just can't get it right.

What could i be doing wrong and how do i fix it?
Can i vape it on wattage?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/9/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Hey guys. Hope yall doing good.
> 
> I have a problem.
> I bought some ss316 coils and have them in my dripper. It is on a fuchai 213.
> ...


You can vape SS316 in wattage, I actually prefer it that way, if you wanna try temp control, set your temp to 400-450F, don't know much about the preheat function


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

so basically the preheat and the wattage u vape at thereafter is the same. so i have a 0.85 ohm coil with 28 watts preheat for 1 sec. that means your first drag is thhe warm up drag to ensure that your coils are hot enough for you. if you find from the 2nd your vapour is low and low flavour then increase your preheat time assuming u happy with flavour from the warmed out coil flavour and vapour. if you not happy with vapour production then increase wattage.

once this is done u vape at the same wattage with the mod increasing and decreasing voltage to maintain temp.

im like a warmer vape so set my temp to 280 to 290 degrees. the wattage = flavour profile and temp = warmth of vape

hope it makes sense..what ohm coil?


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

the higher the wattage the quicker ur coil heats up


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> so basically the preheat and the wattage u vape at thereafter is the same. so i have a 0.85 ohm coil with 28 watts preheat for 1 sec. that means your first drag is thhe warm up drag to ensure that your coils are hot enough for you. if you find from the 2nd your vapour is low and low flavour then increase your preheat time assuming u happy with flavour from the warmed out coil flavour and vapour. if you not happy with vapour production then increase wattage.
> 
> once this is done u vape at the same wattage with the mod increasing and decreasing voltage to maintain temp.
> 
> ...


0.84 ohm staggered fused clapton


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

then 190 is too high, drop it down to around 35 to 45 for a staggered clapton and increase if need be. guys pls help if it needs to be higher, only tried this coil once or twice.


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> then 190 is too high, drop it down to around 35 to 45 for a staggered clapton and increase if need be. guys pls help if it needs to be higher, only tried this coil once or twice.


Thanks that actually helped quite a bit. Pushed it to 60 for 1.5 flavour and vapour❤❤❤❤


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

perfect...my" sweet spot" android app says 66w for 8.4 volt battery at 0.84 ohm coil..


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> perfect...my" sweet spot" android app says 66w for 8.4 volt battery at 0.84 ohm coil..


What is the app called maybe i should download


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> perfect...my" sweet spot" android app says 66w for 8.4 volt battery at 0.84 ohm coil..



its called "sweet spot" and its free

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> its called "sweet spot" and its free
> 
> View attachment 67192


Thanks bud


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

no worries..we here to help each9 other..remember fuchai 213 is series mod so voltage is both voltage combined hence i said 8.4v. paralell mods same voltage as 1 battery 4.2v


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

and last tell tale sign u too high, you will experience dry hits after 2 or 3 vapes cos ur coil is hot and cant rewick quick enough


----------

